# Moedling - town of little wonders South of Vienna



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi friends,

believe me, you never see so much nice photo subjects than strolling through an old town
with a defective camera... 
I strolled through Moedling three times now and probably saw thousand
wonderful things which would have been worth to be photographed.

Today my camera made exactly one shot, then collapsed. 

I show the pic anyway and start the new thread, because I'm sure that soon
there will be a well-functioning camera again, and there definitely will be
a Moedling thread with nice pics of Gothic churches, Renaissance houses
and many more joys for the eye...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning and fabulous beginning for a thread - and I'm sure you will come soon with other amazing images


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> Stunning and fabulous beginning for a thread - and I'm sure you will come soon with other amazing images


Thank you, dear Eduardo! Hope never dies!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great shot, Silvia! Waiting for more pics from Moedling


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I can hardly wait to see more photos of this amazing place. 
Sorry about your camera, dear Silvia.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow love the colours in the shot!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

You have to find a new camera, have never heard about or seen this town before, so let's hope you can picture it!  Btw, I visited Vienna 7 years ago, and loved it!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

What a pity for your camera! Yet it had started so well... I hope for you this will be resolved soon


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for your nice comments (after one pic  ), dear *Eduardo, Igor, Roberto, El Greco, Nightsky *and* General Electric! *

Glad to hear that you liked Vienna when you visited it 7 years ago, *Nightsky*! 

Thank you all for liking!

I was told that the repair of my camera would cost Euro 211,-, so I decided
to buy a new one. This will take a little time, and then I return to Moedling
to catch the best scenes and places for you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice colourful photo; btw we waiting for the rest of your photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice colourful photo; btw we waiting for the rest of your photos, Silvia :cheers:


:yes:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice shot anyway! :cheers:


yansa said:


> believe me, you never see so much nice photo subjects than strolling through an old town
> with a defective camera...
> I strolled through Moedling three times now and probably saw thousand
> wonderful things which would have been worth to be photographed.


I know the feeling. My camera once felt on the cobbled streets of Dubrovnik and broke. I felt really sad, cause Croaria is so beautiful and we still had to travel 2 more weeks. Fortunetaly I could repair it temporary with some paperclips I bought in Montenegro ...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, *Christos* and *Paul*! 



Benonie said:


> Nice shot anyway! :cheers:
> 
> I know the feeling. My camera once felt on the cobbled streets of Dubrovnik and broke. I felt really sad, cause Croaria is so beautiful and we still had to travel 2 more weeks. Fortunetaly I could repair it temporary with some paperclips I bought in Montenegro ...


Thank you for your understanding, *Ben*!  By the way, nice to read from you again. 

In the meantime I really became a little depressed without my camera... 
Today I was in Moedling again and discovered some new streets - an Eldorado
for photographers! 
If everything goes right I will have my new camera on Monday, so next week
Moedling will see me with a camera in my hand and you hopefully will get
nice pictures.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting photos and like the charms the city evokes.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

yansa said:


> Thank you, *Christos* and *Paul*!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, *Ben*!  By the way, nice to read from you again.
> ...


*Moedling on Monday* would be a nice title for a song


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> *Moedling on Monday* would be a nice title for a song


Indeed!  kay:

Or perhaps *Murder on Monday*? :lol: - because they did not have my camera as promised!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Eduarqui said:


> *Moedling on Monday* would be a nice title for a song





yansa said:


> Indeed!  kay:
> 
> Or perhaps *Murder on Monday*? :lol: - because they did not have my camera as promised!


*Murder on Monday* could be more adequate for a film noir with Alan Ladd and Veronica Lake 

They haven't your camera yet? It is a new one, right? Is it imported? If so, maybe it's a delay on Customs Department (sometimes this happens here).


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> *Murder on Monday* could be more adequate for a film noir with Alan Ladd and Veronica Lake


Great idea! 



Eduarqui said:


> They haven't your camera yet? It is a new one, right? Is it imported? If so, maybe it's a delay on Customs Department (sometimes this happens here).


They haven't it yet and they also don't know when it's to come.
When I began to growl  he said, if it doesn't come this week
I can get my first installment back and look if I can get it in another shop.

It will be a Canon Powershot SX620 HS BK.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_*Moedling (1) *


Moedling is a cozy old town in the South of Vienna. It has about 20.750 inhabitants. _
_What better could I say about Moedling than: After a few visits
I really feel at home there. 

The pedestrianized zone has a wonderful street life. It's nearly like a living room
under free sky. The people in Moedling are very friendly, open and hospitable. 

They really know how to give visitors a good feeling and nice welcome:
A gentleman today said to me that my hat fits me so nicely. I walked on with
a smile on my face. _

_And this was the first impression near the Train Station which I thought
I must catch with my new camera:












Our way from the Train Station to the pedestrian Zone leads us on Hauptstraße (Main Street),
which has much traffic. One of the first nice old buildings that comes in sight:











Parallel to Main Street we find a smaller street with old buildings - here are
some impressions:











Small house with big door 











Love that kind of (Renaissance) wall decoration which we can find in many
old towns in Lower Austria:











Next impressions are from Freiheitsplatz (Freedom Place):











I'm in Renaissance heaven 





















Today there was a little market:











Sun clock from 1503:











Autumn is coming to Moedling...
My favourite season, not as hot as the summer, and with beautiful, strong colours...










Will be continued (today or during the coming days)._


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you, Jane, for looking in and liking! 


*Moedling (2)*


In this Renaissance building (Hafnerhaus) Ludwig van Beethoven is said
to have lived in summer 1818 and 1819 (they are not quite sure about 1818  ). 
A nice lady encouraged me to come in and see the beautiful Renaissance Yard. 
I think this friendly lady was town guide Friederike Fida herself. kay:











Loved this swing-bench in the yard of Hafnerhaus - for me it brought kind
of oriental feeling into it:











Here begins the pedestrian zone:





















My favourite door in Moedling.
It "hypnotizes" me every time I pass by. 











Zoom to Town Hall and old Saint Othmar Church in the background:











Schrannenplatz with beautiful Town Hall:










In the background you can see something green: In about three minutes_
_from here you walk in the pine forest of the near part of Vienna Woods. _

_I love to sit here in a restaurant garden and watch other people marry... 











At the entrance to Posthof... 











The ceiling of the Posthof arcades:











And the beautiful yard of Posthof:











Next time we will visit the place round Saint Othmar._


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> I tell the truth about your beautiful shots, dear friend.
> I hope that this and every day be great for you.


Thank you, dear Roberto, my friend! 
Indeed, today was very nice, a sunny day in Krems-Stein without any kind of shadow. 
Crossed the Danube over the green iron bridge from Stein to Mautern. Wonderful!



Benonie said:


> Wow! Yet another beautiful town discoverd, thanks to you Lydia! Whta a gem.
> I'm glad you returned to Moedling with your new camera, the city is really is photogenic. kay:


Thank you for your nice respond, Ben! 
Yes, being in Moedling without a camera really was like torture... 
Now I have happy hours with my new one.
By the way - Lydia also is a nice name, but I am Silvia.  



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing updates, Silvia!
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


Thank you so much, dear Roman! 

I thank everyone for looking in & liking - good night to all!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> By the way - Lydia also is a nice name, but I am Silvia.


Okay, at least the vowels were correct. :lol:

_Sorry about that, I'm very bad in remembering names.... _


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Benonie said:



Okay, at least the vowels were correct. :lol:

Sorry about that, I'm very bad in remembering names.... 

Click to expand...

That doesn't matter at all, dear Ben. _


_Now I want to present to you Perchtoldsdorf, a small town with about 15.000 inhabitants_
_south of Vienna (political district Moedling) - just for reasons of comparison..._


*Perchtoldsdorf (1)*


_I visited Perchtoldsdorf two times, first without, then with camera._
_The location is overwhelming, wonderful old town with the famous _
_Perchtoldsdorf Castle (massive fortified tower and church), which_
_origins from before the year 1000._
_Nevertheless, Perchtoldsdorf and I did not become friends. There was_
_no homely feeling like in Moedling - I was twice accosted / pestered_
_by a man, suspected by a woman, found no cozy pedestrian zone and_
_not one single restaurant garden where I felt comfortable. hno: _

_As far as the architecture is concerned, the place is a gem - so let's have_
_a look._

_A first glance towards the old town and Perchtoldsdorf Castle:_

_







_


_Lovely home of artists:_

_







_


_This is a nice building, like from Grimm's fairytales... _

_







_


_But in my memory a shadow lies over the house..._
_As I took this picture a woman came nearer and questioned me not in friendly_
_interest but with a very suspicious undertone. Following dialogue:_

_"What are you photographing here?"_
_"Old buildings."_
_"And what for?"_
_"For private reasons. I'm a hobby-photographer."_

_I had to control myself to stay friendly. _
_This was a street, not private ground. That's no way to treat visitors or tourists. I hope I never get so wealthy that I suspect a criminal in every photographer. _

_







_

_After this kind of "inquisition" I thought of the nice woman in Moedling_
_who invited me into here private garden and gave me grapes..._



_So this is a part of the wonderful Castle complex._
_I love pine trees. I don't love cars at such historical places. _

_







_


_Here is a detail impression without cars :_

_







_


_What wonderful figures here the artist has created..._
_In the background Perchtoldsdorf fortified tower:_

_







_


_







_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Once again, wonderful photos, dear Silvia. The city is full of charm!
I can imagine the scene with the old lady. :lol:
I think the same about cars in historical sites. I have visited several times the Academy of San Carlos in the center of my city, 
and it is always full of cars that break the atmosphere of the place. I could never take a good picture of the building.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


gratteciel said:



Once again, wonderful photos, dear Silvia. The city is full of charm!

Click to expand...

Thank you a lot, dear Roberto!  
_
_


gratteciel said:



I can imagine the scene with the old lady. :lol:

Click to expand...

__You should have seen my frozen face... LOOOOOL :lol:_

_


gratteciel said:



I think the same about cars in historical sites. I have visited several times the Academy of San Carlos in the center of my city, 
and it is always full of cars that break the atmosphere of the place. I could never take a good picture of the building.

Click to expand...

__Yes, that's a problem in many historical places..._


*Perchtoldsdorf (2)*


_The Perchtoldsdorf Castle_
_This for sure is one of the most beautiful places in Lower Austria._

_







_


_And this is my Perchtoldsdorf and a vision how perhaps in the future_
_it can be: A beautiful and sunny place with sunny people carrying sunshine_
_in their hearts... _

_







_


_And I found some very nice people in Perchtoldsdorf also who gave me friendly information_
_when I asked for the way._

_Part of the church with Gothic windows:_

_







_


_The beautifully decorated Old Town Hall:_

_







_


_Here we can see one of the main problems of Perchtoldsdorf and dream of the future:_
_Imagine this wonderful place free from cars, instead of traffic and parking_
_cars people sitting between flowers in the cozy restaurant gardens of a_
_big pedestrian zone... kay:_

_







_


_Between taking the following two shots I was twice annoyed / pestered_
_by a tall overweight guy.  I was not far from calling the police. _

_







_


_This pic probably proves that I'm still photographing even when being stalked_
_and annoyed. _

_







_


_This last pic was shot near the Perchtoldsdorf Train Station._
_I dedicate it with thankful thoughts to the nice woman who asked me_
_if I needed support when she saw that I was in trouble. kay:_

_







_

_My résumé about Perchtoldsdorf: Beautiful old buildings alone are not enough. _

_Next time I will continue with impressions from Moedling again._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a lovingly tended garden.....and yet so natural too. It must be the work of many years.
Beautiful images.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful town, despite the cars.

Like in many smaller Belgian old cities, they spoil the atmosphere and destroy human city life on that historical places. Old squares are built as places for trading and meeting, not for stacking cars.

Strange that in such cozy old city there is no pedestrian zone and strange the old lady is suspicious iinstead of proud.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really nice place... cars excluding.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

yansa said:


> _And this is my Perchtoldsdorf and a vision how perhaps in the future_
> _it can be: A beautiful and sunny place with sunny people carrying sunshine_
> _in their hearts... _
> 
> ...


with a wasp representing the suspicious old woman and/or stalker guy :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another beautiful set, dear Silvia. The Perchtoldsdorf Castle is very impressive!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really beautiful pictures, the castle look fantastic!



gratteciel said:


> I think the same about cars in historical sites. I have visited several times the Academy of San Carlos in the center of my city,
> and it is always full of cars that break the atmosphere of the place. I could never take a good picture of the building.


So true! That the same in my city.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for this great thread, Silvia: Moedling would be more one place I would love to live, if it was no more than 80 km distant from Rio (you know, I'm a decided commuter  ), and while seeing your pictures I couldn't forget how all these Renaissance atmosphere was already there before Brazil was "discovered" by europeans in 1500.

Charming urban landscape, pedestrianized streets is what we need - with that children puppet theater and classic music festivals too  

That "fox dog" is lovely, and that dog with the basket could make a couple for our joy 

The lady's garden and the grapes were really a very nice card of visits I would love to meet 

Otherwise, the "not so friendly" people we sometimes find on our ways aren't enough to interrupt our love about registering the best of life - hope you're well and going ahead 

Oh, yes, cars parked everywhere, including close to historical sites... same problem here... but urban planning exists to be used by our public administration (specially when they call for our attention during elections - we will have this sunday, october 2th, here).

I hope to come back to see your next impressions


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Dear friends, I'm so glad that Moedling and Perchtoldsdorf find so much interest! _
_*Jane, Ben, Igor, Steve, Roberto, General Electric *and* Eduardo*,_
_thank you very much for your interesting and nice comments! _

_*Jane,* this woman takes care for the garden since many, many years._
_Every year she makes a "day of the open gardendoor" where she sells_
_young plants and seeds for a charity purpose._

_*Steve,* haha, yes - every paradise has it's wasp (or snake, or so...  )_

_*Eduardo,* thank you, I'm well again, but that incidents in Perchtoldsdorf_
_were something that made me think a lot... I cannot exclude the possibility_
_that the two incidents had some connection, because that was nearly on_
_the same place, and the young man also did not like my photographing_
_(of the castle!!). _

_Yes, the children's puppet theatre, the Renaissance buildings, the many_
_nice dogs, friendly women who open their garden doors to strangers... -_
_that all are little puzzle stones that together make the charms of Moedling. kay:_

_Oh, in Austria nobody can hear the word "election" any more... :lol:_
_Perhaps you have heard that we have great difficulties around our _
_presidential election - it has to be repeated in December. _


*Moedling for romantics (8)*


_Feeling like in the 16th century..._

_







_


_







_


_







_


_Old building with coloured glass elements..._

_







_


_... and lovely places in the garden..._

_







_


_Marriage in Saint Othmar..._

_







_


_View from one old church (Saint Othmar) to the next..._

_







_


_The old "Herzoghof" shot through the red part of the doorglass..._

_







_


_







_


_Lovely villa near Saint Othmar_

_







_


----------



## rob in cal (Dec 1, 2014)

Yasna, great photos. I believe I stayed overnight in Moedling when I was a kid, but it doesn't look familiar. I wonder how many tourists who come to Vienna would even know about visiting it.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a lovely set, dear Silvia! 
Beautiful places full of color and beauty.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love your threads! Delightful pictures  Thank you very much,dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

:applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful, lovely update yansa


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful close-ups of a charming city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for your nice respond, *rob_in_cal, Roberto, Roman, Igor, General Electric *and* DaveF12*! _

_I also thank the many visitors who liked - makes me very happy! _
_Welcome the new ones in this thread!_


_Today we make a short visit in_


*Wiener Neustadt*


_- a town with about 43.860 inhabitants in the South of Vienna._

_A first look: Coming from the Train Station nearer to the historical parts_
_of the town. In the background (the tower) a part of the "Theresianische Militärakademie" (Military Academy):_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_Now we've reached the wide Main Place with it's beautiful arcades:_

_







_


_Surprise in the arcades - a kind of hippie shop _

_







_


_First look towards the dome which is not far from the Main Place:_

_







_


_







_


_The late romanic cathedral with gothic elements and baroque interior is_
_the main attraction of Wiener Neustadt:_

_







_


_Impressing! While the Main Place is very lively, the place around the Cathedral_
_is very quiet._

_







_


_The beautiful entrance to the near "Propstei":_

_







_


_







_


_One of the parking cars around the Cathedral turned into my mirror. _

_







_


_There is much activity on the Main Place, many restaurant gardens where_
_people can eat and relax, and I also found my relax place in an Italian restaurant garden with nice view to the towers of the Cathedral._

_







_


_On the way back through the pedestrianized Zone (the Main Place is also_
_free from cars) _
_I passed this beautiful building with a nice gothic window:_

_







_


_Nearby is a Café where they play good rock- and pop music._
_It was a nice day there in Wiener Neustadt. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the B&W image, Yansa......Vey moody and atmospheric.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shot:yes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you for your nice respond, *Jane *&* Paul* - very appreciated! _
_Thanks to all who risked a look and liked! _



*Moedling (9) - Town with Heart *



_This private window decoration caught my eye..._

_







_


_"Gemeinsam für ein sauberes und hundefreundliches Mödling"_
_= Together for a clean and dog-friendly Mödling kay:_

_







_


_You understand why I love this town? _

_







_


_Charming decoration at the entrance to my favourite Spanish Restaurant:_

_







_


_Nice little details everywhere..._

_







_


_I was nearly hypnotized by this reflections in a weird jacket! :lol:_

_







_


_







_


_In combination with this orange umbrella my new favourite door _

_







_


__

_







_


_They love it colourful... _

_







_


_







_


_The aqueduct gives those buildings an extraordinary and very nice background..._

_







_


_Art in many windows..._

_







_


_Fabulous petrol door..._

_







_


_Even crocodyles are charming in Moedling... _
_This puppet theatre with it's figures brings great joy to children..._

_







_


_A town for living..._

_







_


_I'm very strict with my own pics - there are not many who deserve 100%_
_in my own eyes. This is one of the 100%-pics._

_The cup with the young robin for me symbolizes everything that Moedling_
_is: warmth, cuteness, charm, tenderness, friendlyness, good taste, love for nature._
_In the background the Renaissance buildings, also a love of mine. _

_







_

_With this cute little bird I wish you all a good night! _


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

All the pictures in this set are fantastic; I love them all, dear Silvia! Thank you! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Love your updates! The cathedral look impressive, really massive! The city look really peacefull and attractive. Thank to share this beautykay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful new set!  Thank you very much, Silvia!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool, I like the way you compose your photos.....


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

an amazing update Silvia! just superb! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoyed very much to read that Moedling is a dog-friendly town, and that cup with a painted bird is lovely.

Very good selection of images, dear friend, thanks for sharing the architetcture and atmosphere of this nice town with us.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear Silvia, where are you? I miss you and I want more pictures


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Romashka01 said:



Dear Silvia, where are you? I miss you and I want more pictures 

Click to expand...

Thank you for missing me, dear Roman, Eduardo and Roberto! 

My old Laptop had a complete breakdown, so I had to buy a new one, 
and that took it's time...

I'm back again with new pics, new laptop, new Windows, new browser -
so let's make a little test how it works to post here again...

*Dear Roberto, General Electric, Roman, Ben, karlvan, Leon *and* Eduardo*,
thank you so much for your nice comments! 

Thanks to all who looked in and liked! 


_*Moedling (10)












.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.











*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, Yansa! You’re back.......I’ve a feeling my computer needs to go in for a clean and a fix too - although I’m hoping to get a few more years out of it yet! It must have been quite difficult to have been without yours for all of this time.

I look forward to your new inspirations.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice to see you.  As ever, beautiful shots.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Always beautiful pictures! :applause: I'm happy to see you :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad you're back with stunning pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Welcome back, dear friend. Once again, great pictures! :hug:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for your warm welcome, *dear Jane, Paul, Roman, Ben *and* Roberto*! :hug:



openlyJane said:



Hey, Yansa! You’re back.......I’ve a feeling my computer needs to go in for a clean and a fix too - although I’m hoping to get a few more years out of it yet! It must have been quite difficult to have been without yours for all of this time.

I look forward to your new inspirations.

Click to expand...

Oh yes, Jane, it was hard to without computer for such a long time!
But I never stopped taking pics all the time, there is some new stuff to show here... :cheers:


*Moedling (11) - Neighbouring Baden


*In the next sets I will give you impressions of a neighbour town of Moedling:
Baden is a spa (since Roman times) with about 25.700 inhabitants.
It had it's glory days during the Monarchy, but today also is a beautiful town
with nice parks (famous for roses) and a large pedestrian zone.

The "Badner Bahn" is a train line which brings people from Vienna's Opera
to Baden:











Holy Nepomuk watches over a side arm of the Schwechat river:











Two impressions of Badens Main Place with Pest Column, Café Central...











... and the Town Hall at the left side:











Beautiful facade near the Main Place:











Charming pedestrian zone (very, very important for every town!)











Looking at an astonishing Witch or Halloween Cake:











More impressions around the pedestrian zone:











.










.










Men at work  











Cozy pedestrian zone:











More to come later!
_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :hug: :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! You are back  
Hope, new note will serve you truthfully...

BTW, lovely updates, Silvia!


----------

